# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  VENDO PLANTONES DE PALTA HASS - FUERTE - CHOQUETTE, listos para el campo.

## jimmydiaz

Venta de plantones de Palto injerto, variedad HASS - FUERTE, CHOQUETTE, plantas de 1.50 m. de altura, con brotes maduros, utilizamos sustrato aligerado, patrones zutano (mayor vigor), mexicola, topa topa.* Nuestros plantones frutales, cuentan con certificado de sanidad otorgado por Senasa.* Brindamos servicios de asesoría profesional y consultoría.Contacto: Rpm: # 978866934, # 998988130 Trujillo - La libertad  IMG_20160302_172922.jpgIMG_3014.jpgIMG_0776.jpgIMG_3012.jpgIMG_3019.jpg Temas similares: VENDO PALTA HASS, FUERTE, FAMILIAR VENTA DE PLANTONES PALTA FUERTE EN TRUJILLO VENTA DE PLANTONES PALTA FUERTE EN TRUJILLO OFRECEMOS PALTA HASS Y PALTA FUERTE PARA EXPORTACIÓN AÉREA VENDO PALTA FUERTE Y HASS 2013

----------


## MaracuyaChimbote

Buen dia cuanto esta costando los plantones de palta?

----------


## erickft

Buenas. Quisiera saber el precio del plantón. Mi contacto: 963616645, ó ef_mech@outlook.com.
Gracias.

----------

